# Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides (maritima)



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I purchased a Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides (maritima) today. I did a little research and found out it is difficult to take care of :shock: .
Any suggestions on how to take care of them?


----------



## olakytrion (Feb 22, 2005)

all i know is that it needs intensive light, greater than 3wpg, along with a good number of nutrients. the problem is, with those specs already, any other plant in your tank will grow like crazy. i dont knwo much more than that. it does look cool though, doesnt it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://192.38.244.204/go.asp?plant=015 Tropica


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I actually gave it little light and it grows faster than I expected. I found out that it original grows on land. Some I let the top part of the leaves grow outside the water. But once a leaf turns yellow, it soon becomes transparent and rots if not removed immediately. And yes, it does looks cool in my opinion.
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=039A


----------

